# My first wrap...



## screamendrag (Nov 21, 2005)

dunno why but today i decided to make a wrap. Never really looked into it before, only at pictures of some of the beautiful works some of you guys do....figured i could do it. It wasnt that bad i spun the "blank" (aka pencil) with my hands and tensioned with a book. I didnt measure out the pattern so it didnt come out straight.....this has inspired me to rewrap one of my dads poles. Now i just need to figure out how to alter the design the way i want 

































what do ya think??

thanks,
Jeff


----------



## screamendrag (Nov 21, 2005)

and another 

























cant wait to do this on a fishin pole....a few questions though....to rewrap a pole what are the basic size threads i need to do the but wrap and the guide wraps? Also to finish i just need flexcoat right?

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## al bundy (Aug 11, 2006)

*you got*

you got me beat!!! 
very nice!!! and you say your just startin 
i just started myself. i,v rewraped 6 old rods so far. but none came close to what you did there.
keep up the good work.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Purty . . . you just made that #2 Ticonderoga into a 25$ pencil  I would guess that doing it on a rod would be easier than on a pencil because it's bigger? Unless you have Mini Me hands that is


----------



## screamendrag (Nov 21, 2005)

Heres another attempt on a rod im redoing. It was with regular thread so i tok it off when i got some nylon.










Heres my second attempt so far with nylon...its gunna be a silver fish with a blue green tale... 










heres the wrapper i put together today..pretty handy 









-Jeff


----------



## Fisher (May 22, 2006)

*butt threads*

A ,D are often used for wrapping most rods.yes all u need is flexcoat.


----------



## screamendrag (Nov 21, 2005)

thanks fisher....i got the buttwrap done ill post up some pics of it in a couple minutes


----------



## smitty919 (Feb 16, 2007)

that one pic looks like a fly rod zip zip  zip lol

kidding it looks verrrrry nice


----------

